# Proshot MS Hunter (Camo) - First Impressions Review



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

The MS Hunter is a dedicated TTF shooter designed by Mark Seljan. It comes with a clip band attachment system secured with knurled thumbscrews. Manufactured by Proshot UK as a collaboration, it is an aluminum cast and coated slingshot presently available on the Proshot website. You can have it finished in hydrographic camo or powder-coated black, blue, green or orange.

I have been watching the Proshot UK site since news of an imminent Seljan collab surfaced late last year and jumped at the chance to pick one up as soon as it was listed on-line. The mailman brought it two weeks later and I have been messing around with it for almost a week.

Out of the box:









I thought I would share a few notes of my first-impressions with hopefully enough photos to satisfy any curiosity (or fence-sitters) about this new slingshot. I am neither an expert reviewer nor shooter - just an enthusiastic noobie, so do please forgive any noob errors!

*Fit & Finish (Camo)*

I would have preferred plain polished aluminium but that wasn't available, so I went for the hydrographic camo version. Visually, the camo finish is just stunning. The chaps at Proshot think it looks "pretty **** fine" and I am inclined to agree. The camo used is a woodlands camo print - a scenery graphics type of camo rather than an abstract military pattern.















I can't comment about the durability of the finish without long term use but I don't think it would be any less durable than a powder coated finish. The camo and clearcoat used looks to be competently applied and I did not pick up any visual cues of potential deficiencies. There is no pitting, unevenness or waviness.

I have no regrets paying the additional premium for the camo finish. I was a little worried about receiving something with irregularities or sharp spots but there were none. I did not have any need to reach for sandpaper. This slingshot I received was made and finished as well as I could reasonably expect.

*Dimensions*

One of the first things that did strike me about this slingshot is how compact it is. The MS Hunter is a short and squat slingshot. Its height is specified at 120mm and that would put it between a Wasp Uniphoxx and an Axiom Champ and both are small shooters.

Compact dimensions make it quite pocketable, despite noticeable weight. Still it isn't quite a slimline shooter so I don't think I would stick it into my back pocket.

The comparison picture of the MS Hunter with a Wasp, SS Scout and SS Axiom should be informative enough I hope. To the eye, the shooting gap is nearly identical to the SS Axiom Poly and that's plenty enough room.









Specifications as given on the ProShot website are:

Length: 120 mm

Fork Size: 30mm (d) x 15mm (w)

Fork Width: 98mm

Shooting Gap: 50mm (w) x 40mm (d)

*In Hand*

The MS Hunter feels well balanced and comfortable. It is designed primarily for pinch grip handling though you can also shoot this with a thumb brace grip.

A pinky hole is created as a pleasantly sculpted teardrop oval that I rather like. I find it positioned very naturally for my pinky. I suppose it can be easily ignored though I am not sure there is any need to because it is so naturally positioned YMMV. The pinky hole has a convenient recess at the bottom for a lanyard chord. Mine did not come with any lanyard (the parachord pictured is my own).









A narrow neck encourages middle fingers to wrap around the grip. The neck is pared back slightly on the target side making a slight offset. The MS Hunter is a symmetrical design and interchangeable for either hand. I don't dare to make any sweeping statements that it is for everyone but I wager it should be fine for most who shoot TTF.









The slingshot is designed to be held with the designer's mark (Seljan)  facing the target. If there was one thing I could wish for on the MS Hunter, it would be for Proshot to have an elegant icon logo brand marking though I can live with "ProShotUK" finding its place along the handle on shooter side. Be as it may, the ProShot UK marking isn't very legible under the coating.

I think that the ergonomics of the MS Hunter is quite successful, resulting in a secure hold without any unpleasant stresses or torque on the wrist. I don't find any uncomfortable edges and I didn't feel any urge to augment with grip tape. In my opinion, it's good to as it is. The surface treatment, though quite glossy, grips well.

*Weight*

Its weight is specified at 220 grams. Marginally lighter than an Ally Scout, slightly heavier than the Ally Axiom though if I am honest, I can't really discern any difference in my hand. The weight gives a reassuring heft, enough to help with steadiness but not too much as to burden or fatigue.

*Thumbscrew Clips*

The clips are secured with knurled thumbscrews, making quick changes anywhere possible. While I won't want to change bands out incessantly, knowing that I can do it without tools is a bonus. Having said that though, I did have the thought that I'd need to be careful as the pieces seem easy to lose. That small camouflaged clip piece would be a challenge to find if it falls to the forest floor. This is where having the orange MS Hunter might be an advantage.

You can take the clips off and revert to the conventional wrap and tuck band attachment method if preferred (or if you ever lose the clips). The clips were coated separately and the camouflage pattern is unlikely to align with the rest of the body. If you are OCD, this may drive you nuts and you'd be better off getting one of the more uniform powder coated options.

The clips are quite easy to use. For me, I found it best to first align the bands without the clip; then place the clip over the band, hold the clip down firmly against the band; and only then, insert the screw and tighten while holding everything in place. Whatever way you might do this, I would urge a few test tugs to ensure the bands are secure.

Picture shows it in comparison with the parts for the SS Flipclips









*Forks*

The fork tips have a convex profile with deep aiming dimps. I like it, as it seems to help with vertical alignment. The aiming dimp is quite pronounced and I find it useful as a spot to focus on.















I note that the inside of the fork curve (or belly) has a gentle chamfer or angle, presumably so that the hopefully never event of a fork-hit should send the projectile ricocheting safely away rather than back towards the shooter. I don't know this for certain though and I hope I never find out!









*Shooting it*

I don't have the equipment or any little helpers to hold a camera so I am sorry I haven't got any shooting videos to post. I didn't have any difficulties hitting a can from 10 yards and I believe I can tune it in to deliver tighter groupings with practice. I find that the aiming dynamics of the MS Hunter feels very similar to an Axiom for some reason with shots grouping in the same manner for me YMMV.

*Concluding thoughts*

With its conscientious manufacturing, attractive aesthetics, compact ergonomics, comfort in hand, awesome clips and thoughtful design details - this piece of kit is a slam dunk. It may not be the cheapest but it is still quite accessible. Given its build quality and the reputation of its designer, it is IMO worth its value and a treat to have in a collection. I understanding that the MS Hunter is a version evolved from Mark Seljan's TTF Slant though it has been asserted that this is not a replacement for the Slant. I still want a TTF Slant someday (hopefully) but for now this makes me happy enough&#8230;


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thans an expansive review to say the least - awesome - thank you!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Outstanding review! 
I love mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You've made wise choices on your SS purchases. That one is a dandy! Love it


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Folks, Hello Urbanshooter,

All I can say thank you! You spent quite some time to present this slingshot and made it a nice way no doubt. Your points are absolutely spot on. You noticed small but complex details as well. About the logo for example. I was redesigning my own logo to fit with this slingshot. Nuances, but in graphics world it may mean a lot of time. I was asking ProShot to provide a logo to make it more appealing, but it ended up as a simple script. The website still says forkwidth is 98mm, but it is 86mm instead. Other than these it came out nicely and the feedback is also positive.

Again, thank you very much for the effort to present your thoughts about my design!

Regards,

Mark


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> Hello Folks, Hello Urbanshooter,
> 
> All I can say thank you! You spent quite some time to present this slingshot and made it a nice way no doubt. Your points are absolutely spot on. You noticed small but complex details as well. About the logo for example. I was redesigning my own logo to fit with this slingshot. Nuances, but in graphics world it may mean a lot of time. I was asking ProShot to provide a logo to make it more appealing, but it ended up as a simple script. The website still says forkwidth is 98mm, but it is 86mm instead. Other than these it came out nicely and the feedback is also positive.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

We have to thank you for these really sweet set of forks... Seriously, :bowdown: your designs are a pleasure to look at (drool over...) and I am really liking this one. We are lucky that your creative talent gets to be enjoyed by the slingshot community.

Oh, my wife tells me I am just a long-winded fusspot and sometimes it can be a bit of a curse to notice too much!

Cheers,

Sia


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for such an excellent review! This one is definitely on my wishlist.


----------

